# Modena



## loopysue (Nov 23, 2013)

I have lived in Modena now for over a year and would be interested in meeting some mature people for friendships and to share life's experiences :yo::israel:


----------



## Eugenio Nanni (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,

I'm form Bologna, near Modena!


----------

